# Animation Maestro Controller PIR Question



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Maestro Key Banger i want to hook up to a PIR sensor.. I picked up one of these since i am understanding it needed to be a relay driven switch

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181487835448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

How would i wire this up to ensure i dont release any magic smoke.. it will be then connected to a Solenoid Valve running off the controller


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Does the Maestro have a 12VDC output terminal? That will connect to the red wire of the PIR. The black wire goes to a ground on the Maestro. The yellow wire from the PIR will connect to the trigger input on the Maestro. Make sure the Maestro's trigger input can accept 12VDC or you may release that smoke that we all know so well.
If the Maestro doesn't have a 12VDC terminal for use with PIR's and such, you'll need to power the sensor with a wall wart. Shouldn't take much current, 200 - 300mA should be good. You may need to jumper the ground from the wall wart to the ground input on the Maestro for it accept the trigger signal correctly.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I dont know if they will accept 12V or not input this is my worry

http://dcprops.com/wordpress/products/instructions/am1_instructions.pdf

Or could i just wire a straight paralax PIR into the mix ( thought i required a relay)
I have a couple of those kicking around as well.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmmm. The instructions aren't very clear about how to use a PIR with the controller. I would expect to see three terminals for the PIR connections - 12VDC, ground and the return (trigger) from the PIR. I'm assumming the Maestro would supply 12VDC for a PIR since that's the voltage it uses. Can you post a pic of the PIR terminals?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Like referenced in the instructions the trigger terminals are just a 2 terminal block for a contact closure switch.
They have a PIR input for the PIR module they sell which connects via a headphone jack..

I got word from them that i can't wire a PIR to the unit unless its the one they sell any others would damage the unit..

I'll repurpose these for something else it looks like and break out a Nerve Center i have kicking around for this task then.. Just seems like a little overkill for what i want ( which is why i am not using tylers controller for this either.)


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

scream1973 said:


> I got word from them that i can't wire a PIR to the unit unless its the one they sell any others would damage the unit..


Dang. It figures. But it probably saves them having to repair units that get wired incorrectly.


----------

